# Time Person of the Year



## nickel (Dec 19, 2012)

Αναρωτήθηκα κάποια στιγμή πότε άλλαξαν τον τίτλο στο περιοδικό _Time_ και από *Man of the Year* το έκαναν *Person of the Year*. Και πόσες γυναίκες έχουν εμφανιστεί στο εξώφυλλο του περιοδικού με την τιμητική διάκριση. Πήγα κατευθείαν στη Wikipedia και βρήκα αμέσως τις απαντήσεις που ήθελα, καθώς και άλλα ενδιαφέροντα, που αντιγράφω:


*Person of the Year* (formerly *Man of the Year*) is an annual issue of the United States newsmagazine _Time_ that features and profiles a person, group, idea or object that "for better or for worse, ...has done the most to influence the events of the year."

The tradition of selecting a Man of the Year began in 1927 with _Time_ editors contemplating newsworthy stories possible during a slow news week. The idea was also an attempt to remedy the editorial embarrassment earlier that year of not having aviator Charles Lindbergh on its cover following his historic trans-Atlantic flight. By the end of the year, it was decided that a cover story featuring Lindbergh as the Man of the Year would serve both purposes.

Since then, individual people, classes of people, the computer, and Planet Earth have all been selected for the special year-end issue. In 1999, the title was changed to Person of the Year. However, the only woman to win the renamed recognition individually have been "The Whistleblowers" (Cynthia Cooper, Coleen Rowley, and Sherron Watkins in 2002) and Melinda Gates (jointly with Bill Gates and Bono in 2005). Before that, four women were granted the title as individuals as Woman of the Year–Wallis Simpson in 1936, Soong May-ling (Madame Chiang Kai-shek) in 1937, Queen Elizabeth II in 1952, and Corazon Aquino in 1986. […]

Since the list began, every serving President of the United States has been a Person of the Year at least once with the exceptions of Calvin Coolidge, in office at time of the first issue, Herbert Hoover, the next U.S. president, and Gerald Ford. Most were named Person of the Year either the year they were elected or while they were in office; the only one to be given the title before being elected is Dwight D. Eisenhower, who won it in 1944 as Supreme Commander of the Allied Invasion Force, eight years before his election. He subsequently won the title again in 1959, while in office.

The December 31, 1999 issue of _Time_ named Albert Einstein the Person of the Century. Franklin D. Roosevelt and Mahatma Gandhi were chosen as runners-up.

Franklin D. Roosevelt is the only person to have received the title three times–in 1932, 1934 and 1941.[…]
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_Person_of_the_Year


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 19, 2012)

Η ελληνική πάντως παρακάμπτει το πρόβλημα με το "άνθρωπος της χρονιάς" και νομίζω μάλιστα ότι το "άντρας της χρονιάς" θα έστεκε μόνο σε ανδρικό περιοδικό, όπως το Playboy.

Άσχετο, αλλά πόσο επίτηδες μπορεί να μαύρισαν τον πρόεδρο στο εν λόγω εξώφυλλο; Είναι 5 σκάλες πιο σκούρος απ' ό,τι στην πραγματικότητα. Να ήθελαν να τονίσουν το "μαύρος πρόεδρος" ή έτσι τούς βγήκε, τυχαία;


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Άσχετο, αλλά πόσο επίτηδες μπορεί να μαύρισαν τον πρόεδρο στο εν λόγω εξώφυλλο; Είναι 5 σκάλες πιο σκούρος απ' ό,τι στην πραγματικότητα. Να ήθελαν να τονίσουν το "μαύρος πρόεδρος" ή έτσι τούς βγήκε, τυχαία;



Τι να σου πω; Μαύρο χάλι έχει (το εξώφυλλο). Σου μαυρίζει την ψυχή. Κάτι σαν μαύρη μαυρίλα πλάκωσε. Αυτή είναι η μαύρη αλήθεια.


----------

